# Knicks close to deal with Felton



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

> The New York Knicks' consolation prize after missing out on LeBron James will be point guard Raymond Felton.
> 
> Two league sources told ESPN.com that the Charlotte Bobcats' unrestricted free agent reached an agreement in principle Friday on the broad parameters of a contract.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nba/news/story?id=5367965

I'm not really sure how I feel about this... Especially since Chris Paul has been in rumours of being traded I think Walsh should continue to explore all options available rather than picking up free agent left overs...


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

We can't sit around waiting to see if CP3 gets traded to NY. I think the Knicks are making the right move by going after a young PG that shows the ability of leading a team. He's not CP3 or D. WIll but the kid avg 13.3 ppg, 6.4 apg, 3.6 rpg, and 1.4 spg for his career. Need I remind you he played for the Charlotte Bobcats! Who did they have on the team?? G. Wallace, Sean May, Emeka Okafor, Tyson Chandler, DJ Augustin, Boris Diaw,Stephen Jackson, Larry Hughes... These are the players he had around him during his tenure on the bobcats. What kind of numbers do you think he can put up in D'Antoni's system alongside Amar'e?? I'm looking for him to take Most Improved Player honors next season if he plays in NY. I thinks its a really good move in the right directiion.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Looks like we are moving in the right direction.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Felton...Douglas
Chandler...Azubuike
Gallinari...Walker
Randolph
Amare...Turiaf

The Knicks are definitely headed in the right direction. They might be able to compete for the playoffs this year and they'll have Felton, Douglas, Gallinari, Randolph, Amare and Turiaf under contract and able to offer another max deal next summer.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

7 mil isn't too bad pending on the length of the salary. The Knicks should still try to go after either Tony Parker or Paul, I'd say Parker because he's more realistic.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm hearing 3 years.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I suppose I could deal with 3 years. While Tony Parker and Chris Paul might be in play down the road, I think that we need to worry about building a team as opposed to what might be available. Assuming those guys do become available, Felton and the cast of FA's we bring in this offseason could be utilized in a sign-and-trade or simply exchanged for additional cap space to sign a Chris Paul or a Tony Parker, outright.


----------

